# dar un toque



## Learning

¡Hola! ¿Cómo se dice en inglés "Dar un toque" y "te doy un toque cuando esté listo"? 
Dar un toque" es dejar una llamada perdida, pero de manera coloquial.
Saludos.


----------



## sastrem92

I'll give you a buzz.

Wait for the experts.


----------



## Masood

sastrem92 said:
			
		

> I'll give you a buzz.
> 
> Wait for the experts.



Right. Also, "I'll give you a bell".


----------



## Chaucer

¿Suena redundante decir:

"*En cuanto sepa te doy un toque por teléfono?"*?

Pregunto porque en inglés, aunque tiene forma redundante, se puede decir:

*As soon as I know I'll give you a buzz on the telephone.*


----------



## temujin

Think you can use the term "a missed call" also...

t.


----------



## Learning

¡Hola! ¡Muchas gracias! Which is more colloquial: buzz or bell? Saludos.


----------



## Artrella

Learning said:
			
		

> Hola! Muchas gracias! Which is more colloquial: buzz or bell?
> Saludos


*
*informal* a telephone call: _I'll give you a buzz._


give someone a bell  *Brit. informal * telephone someone



It seems that both are colloquial, but maybe the second one is more used by the British...

Art


----------



## Masood

Learning said:
			
		

> Hola! Muchas gracias! Which is more colloquial: buzz or bell?
> Saludos



_"a missed call" _ is correct as stated earlier, if you intend to hang up (colgar) without connecting the call.

'to telephone' is 'to give a buzz/to give a bell", which are both as colloquial as each other, I'd say.


----------



## Learning

Hello! I think you didn't understand me correctly, except from temujin who said a missed call. Dar un toque" means to call someone but hanging up without connecting a call, so that the person A LA QUE LE ESTOY DANDO UN TOQUE knows that, for example, I'm already waiting for him. So, instead of calling him and wasting my money, YO LE DOY UN TOKE (a missed call) and he will immediately know that I'm waiting or him. Toke es coloquial
Saludos


----------



## Cammmy

Masood is right in saying that to give someone a buzz/ bell/ call means to phone them and speak to them. The correct translation of dar un toke is to give someone a missed call. Unfortunately we do not really have a colloquial term for this as it is very rare for us to do this. We normally just phone the person and say, " I'm here!" or whatever, it's a waste of money I know, but what're you gonna do..............


----------



## estrella de mar

I say "I'll give you a missed call", I think it's gradually catching on over here. But I've also heard friends say "I'll one-bell you" (I'll let the phone ring once, then hang up).


----------



## alalba

*Y*ou can also say 'drop call'.


----------



## Kangy

Here we call it "Hacer un ring" -> To make a ring, as in, "ring ring ring on the telephone").


----------



## scotu

Masood said:


> Right. Also, "I'll give you a bell".


 
This must be a Brit thing. Never heard it in the USA.
I`ll give you a call, buzz, ring, jingle.
I´ll phone you, ring you, buzz you.
I´ll call you.

The idea of calling and hanging up sounds like a system would be used in places where phone calls are very expensive. In the US calls are cheap so a one-ring-hang-up signal is not a common practice and doesn´t have a name that comes to mind. Maybe this has changed with cell phones.


----------



## Candissrainbow

"Dar un toque/hacer una perdida" can also be "prank me" or "give me a prank call". I've heard this more than "give me a missed call" or "miss call me". Eg. "Prank me when you're ready!"


----------



## cirrus

Candissrainbow said:


> "Dar un toque/hacer una perdida" can also be "prank me" or "give me a prank call". I've heard this more than "give me a missed call" or "miss call me". Eg. "Prank me when you're ready!"


Prank in this sense is completely new to me. I'm curious to know where have you come across it.  

For me a prank call would be someone doing a wind up. For example pretending to be from the lottery saying you've won the jackpot or something like that.


----------



## Candissrainbow

Yes, you're right! It also means a phone call you recieved that was somebody playing a joke. But I know this phrase also for 'missed call'. prank call is a synonym. Maybe it's a dialect thing! I've also heard other weird phrases for doing this, which i have never heard and seem really weird to me! To a certain extent i suppose it depends on where you come from.


----------



## -MilicianA-

I've always heard and used it as "a one beep call", or shorter, a "beep call" or even "beep".


----------



## dannywales

cirrus said:


> Prank in this sense is completely new to me. I'm curious to know where have you come across it.
> 
> For me a prank call would be someone doing a wind up. For example pretending to be from the lottery saying you've won the jackpot or something like that.



Eso es el sentido normal, pero aquí no.  Es (muy) coloquial decir "to prank someone"... "I'll give you a prank" etc

Otro modo es decir "I'll give you a funny" que viene de "funny phone call".

Lo que has dicho es verdad, pero se puede utilizarlos en esta situcacion.  Pero recuerda que estos son expresiones muy coloquiales, y se usan más entre los jovenes.


----------



## BAndrew

"Give you a buzz/buzz you later" - coloquial - USA - West Coast
"Give you a bell" - coloquial - GB
"Ring you later" - coloquial - USA
"Hit you up later" - coloquial - USA


----------



## dannywales

BAndrew said:


> "Give you a buzz/buzz you later" - coloquial - USA - West Coast
> "Give you a bell" - coloquial - GB
> "Ring you later" - coloquial - USA
> "Hit you up later" - coloquial - USA



But all of those imply that you will call them, not that you will call and hang up before they answer.


----------



## Filis Cañí

The Spanish concept of "llamada perdida" doesn't exist in the U.S., and is therefore meaningless. A lost call is a call lost due to a network mulfunction or a lost signal. 

"Dar un toque" is an expression much, much older than cell phones. It means (or used to mean) "I'll let you know when whatever is ready."


----------



## jodesya

My reply is a little late but as a 'joven' i thought i would clear it up for you! It means 'to prank' or 'one-bell' so 'te doy un toque' would be 'I'll prank you' or 'i'll one-bell you'. 
Between my friends it's used when somebody is picking you up in their car and they are outside..lets you know that they are there or when you send somebody an sms and they don't reply.


----------



## Translator99

just for the record, "dar un toque" also means "to do a line (of coke.)"


----------



## dannywales

Translator99 said:


> just for the record, "dar un toque" also means "to do a line (of coke.)"



I've read that in Mexico it can mean to take ecstasy.

But in Spain I don't think it has a drug taking meaning.


----------



## RyanRayLA

Para aclarar un poquito este hilo, "*dar un toque*," en Madrid, por experiencia personal, significa:

llamar a alguien y colgar el teléfono antes de que se conecte la llamada como para señalar a la otra persona de algo de que se habian puesto de acuerdo anteriormente. El propósito en si es, simplemente, no gastar céntimos en una llamada.

Por lo tanto, traducciones al ingles como:

I'll buzz you.
I'll ring you.
I'll phone you.
I'll call you.
I'll call you later.

al menos en EEUU, no serían traducciones correctas. Todas esas frases implican que a uno le vas a llamar por teléfono y que vas a esperar hasta que la llamada se conecte para poder hablar, aunque digas pocas palabras.

Yo traduciría la frase, *"Te doy un toque cuando este listo," *al inglés como:

*I'll give you a missed call when I'm ready.*

o, para ser más claro:

*I'll call you and hang up when I'm ready.*

Por lo que sepa, no existe una expresion en EEUU parecida a "dar un toque" porque, como había dicho SCOTU, las llamadas aquí nos salen tan baratas (muchas veces totalmente gratis) que no valdría la pena "dar toques."

Ryan

Favor de corregir mis errores.


----------



## dannywales

RyanRayLA said:


> Para aclarar un poquito este hilo, "*dar un toque*," en Madrid, por experiencia personal, significa:
> 
> llamar a alguien y colgar el teléfono antes de que se conecte la llamada como para señalar a la otra persona de algo de que se habian puesto de acuerdo anteriormente. El propósito en si es, simplemente, no gastar céntimos en una llamada.
> 
> Por lo tanto, traducciones al ingles como:
> 
> I'll buzz you.
> I'll ring you.
> I'll phone you.
> I'll call you.
> I'll call you later.
> 
> al menos en EEUU, no serían traducciones correctas. Todas esas frases implican que a uno le vas a llamar por teléfono y que vas a esperar hasta que la llamada se conecte para poder hablar, aunque digas pocas palabras.
> 
> Yo traduciría la frase, *"Te doy un toque cuando este listo," *al inglés como:
> 
> *I'll give you a missed call when I'm ready.*
> 
> o, para ser más claro:
> 
> *I'll call you and hang up when I'm ready.*
> 
> Por lo que sepa, no existe una expresion en EEUU parecida a "dar un toque" porque, como había dicho SCOTU, las llamadas aquí nos salen tan baratas (muchas veces totalmente gratis) que no valdría la pena "dar toques."
> 
> Ryan
> 
> Favor de corregir mis errores.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con usted.

En inglés britanico hay una frase:

*"I'll give you a prank call"*

o

*"I'll prank you"
*


----------



## rodpalma

Hola
Un queño "toque" de atención:
Desde el principio del "hilo" venís admitiendo toke y toque. Yo creo que toque es correcto y toke, no creo para nada que esté admitido por la RAE, y me suena al lenguaje utilizado precisamente en los sms, algo que en éste foro está terminantemente prohibido (cosa que me encanta)
No sé que pensarán los expertos.
Saludos
Pé


----------



## Crouza

In Valencia, I've heard 'Te hago una perdida' (= llamada perdida) much more than 'un toque'. I'd say, "I'll give you a missed call", though I'd probably have to explain the idea too. Maybe I've been here too long.


----------



## coolpurpleything

The problem with this is that, although phrases like "prank me when you're done" and "one-tone me" (which I have also heard) might make perfect sense to some English speakers, it also may be unheard of by others (Even between speakers from different cities in the UK). All of these phrases suggested are good, yes, and I have heard of most of them, but I think the most universally understood phrase you could use that would sound the most natural would be "Drop-call me".

N.B. In Britain, "giving somebody a bell" is calling and waiting for them to reply and actually speaking to them - a different concept altogether.


----------



## Candissrainbow

Never heard "Drop-call me", i don't think it's universal at all! And this is from a university student, where I'm friends with people from the north and the south of England. For me, I would say that the most used, universal phrase for "haz me una perdida" is "prank me". Or even, more like the actual Spanish phrase, "do me a missed call".


----------



## coolpurpleything

This is why it's such a hard phrase to translate: everyone has their own way of saying it and I think it varies a lot between different parts of the UK - not just North and South but in between individual cities and regions. I think it's more of a personal choice and you use whichever you prefer. Either way, there are plenty of options here. Although I have to say, I don't think "do me a missed call" sounds very natural. Maybe "give me" or "send me" a missed call would be more natural to me.


----------



## alcobagib

In UK you can also say to "give a tinkle"


----------



## hypoch

Hi, has anyone heard "I'll ring you through"? I have heard it from a New Zealander living in the Czech Republic and the phrase sounds like a literal translation from Czech. This makes me wonder if it was just his creativity or whether others use it as well.


----------



## Masood

RyanRayLA said:


> Para aclarar un poquito este hilo, "*dar un toque*," en Madrid, por experiencia personal, significa:
> 
> llamar a alguien y colgar el teléfono antes de que se conecte la llamada como para señalar a la otra persona de algo de que se habian puesto de acuerdo anteriormente. El propósito en si es, simplemente, no gastar céntimos en una llamada.



Then I think that "give sb a missed call" is what sounds natural to me.


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
_En mi experiencia_, dar un toque y hacer una perdida no significa lo mismo. Mi definición de dar un toque se acerca mucho a la de Filis Cañí. Distintos usos y situaciones. La primera se usa desde antes de la existencia de los móviles y la segunda se generaliza cuando los móviles empezaron a ser comunes entre la gente.

Cuando termine de comprar te doy un toque. (Te llamo)
Cuando termine de comprar te hago una perdida. (Una señal. Llamo y cuelgo y así sabes que estoy disponible)
Dame un toque mañana cuando salgas de la piscina. (Llámame)
Hazme una perdida cuando salgas de la piscina. (Señal)
Cuando estés en el portal me haces una perdida y bajo. (Señal)
Acuérdate de darme un toque cuando pases por el pueblo. (Llámame)
Incluso fuera de contexto telefónico.
Estoy en la habitación escuchando música, dame un toque antes de que te vayas. (Avísame)
Etc.

Un saludo


----------



## Masood

Elcanario said:


> Hola
> _En mi experiencia_, dar un toque y hacer una perdida no significa lo mismo. Mi definición de dar un toque se acerca mucho a la de Filis Cañí. Distintos usos y situaciones. La primera se usa desde antes de la existencia de los móviles y la segunda se generaliza cuando los móviles empezaron a ser comunes entre la gente.
> 
> Cuando termine de comprar *te doy un toque*. (Te llamo)...I'll give you a call/bell/etcCuando termine de comprar *te hago una perdida*. (Una señal. Llamo y cuelgo y así sabes que estoy disponible)...I'll give you a missed call



En mi opinón.


----------



## Elcanario

Masood said:


> En mi opinón.


Hola Masood 
Puse experiencia a propósito, basándome en mi experiencia.
Un saludo


----------



## Rubns

Por mi zona "perdida" no se usa, es más, suena a "norte". Recuerdo hace unos años cuando un amigo de Barcelona nos decía lo de "perdida" y nos resultaba curioso. Aquí dar un tono y colgar es "dar un toque".


----------



## Masood

Suppose you wanted to swap mobile phone numbers with someone (in the same room as you, for example). You call them, you hear their phone ring, then you _purposely _hang up. That's called "giving sb a missed call".

What's that called in Spanish?


----------



## Rubns

Masood said:


> Suppose you wanted to swap mobile phone numbers with someone (in the same room as you, for example). You call them, you hear their phone ring, then you purposely hang up. That's called "giving sb a missed call".
> 
> What's that called in Spanish?



En mi zona "dar un toque". Un ejemplo de diálogo aquí:

_- ¿Me das tu teléfono?
- Sí, *te doy un toque* y lo guardas en tu agenda._

Pero como dice Elcanario, en otras zonas de España dicen "hacer una perdida" (te hago una perdida).

Saludos.


----------



## Masood

Rubns said:


> En mi zona "dar un toque". Un ejemplo de diálogo aquí:
> 
> _- ¿Me das tu teléfono?
> - Sí, *te doy un toque* y lo guardas en tu agenda._
> 
> Pero como dice Elcanario, en otras zonas de España dicen "hacer una perdida" (te hago una perdida).
> 
> Saludos.



OK, cheers again.


----------



## Mexico RV'er

Since we don't have a word for that, we simply say "I'll call and let it ring once and hang up to let you know it is ready."


----------



## scbarbara

scotu said:


> This must be a Brit thing. Never heard it in the USA.
> I`ll give you a call, buzz, ring, jingle.
> I´ll phone you, ring you, buzz you.
> I´ll call you.
> 
> The idea of calling and hanging up sounds like a system would be used in places where phone calls are very expensive. In the US calls are cheap so a one-ring-hang-up signal is not a common practice and doesn´t have a name that comes to mind. Maybe this has changed with cell phones.



scotu: I've never heard it either and I'm British! (I'll give you a bell)


----------



## Magga

Masood said:


> Suppose you wanted to swap mobile phone numbers with someone (in the same room as you, for example). You call them, you hear their phone ring, then you _purposely _hang up. That's called "giving sb a missed call".
> 
> What's that called in Spanish?


In Venezuela we say: "Hazme un ring"


----------



## gato radioso

Learning said:


> ¡Hola! ¿Cómo se dice en inglés "Dar un toque" y "te doy un toque cuando esté listo"?
> Dar un toque" es dejar una llamada perdida, pero de manera coloquial.
> Saludos.



Give someone a tinkle?


----------



## Masood

gato radioso said:


> Give someone a tinkle?


Esta es una manera informal de decir _llamar a alguien._
No tiene que ver con el 'missed call', sino se refiere a una llamada normal.


----------

